# Type and quality of shrimp??????????



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Over the years fishing MB area and reading posts here most people state to use whatever type shrimp you can find. Salt it or scent it your choice or leave it alone. I just read a post by smoothlures to use the BEST quality eating shrimp you can find. We have an Asian Market up here that sells all sorts of fresh shrimp. They sell it with heads on or off. Would it be better to buy it there or at the supermarket??? I don't mind paying more for better shrimp as I only have 1 week to catch fish and have to wait another year. ALSO does it matter which country of origin the shrimp comes from???? On a side note they sell big fresh mullet that I'm going to buy and pack for trip down there. Straight and salted. Thanks for any help..............
Kim:fishing:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Over the years watching people fish right next to me on the piers off the T with the tub of the pink bait shrimp and me with the good shrimp I spent 30 minutes to go out of my way to buy, I catch from 5:1 to 10:1 fish over them. They always ask, what are you using for bait? I tell them shrimp, and they look like they don't believe me, and I go back to catching fish. This happens every trip when I'm fishing with shrimp (usually only when the whiting are biting or the black drum are in). The fish know. Sure you can catch some fish on junk shrimp, but go the extra mile if you want good fish. It can only help. 

I've caught many whiting on the frozen blue bag of Thailand shrimp from WalMart...so as long as it's eating quality I don't think it matters, but local never frozen during shrimping season is my preference to use. 

Just because it's thawed doesn't mean it has never been frozen and is less than a couple of days old...very unlikely actually. Most places have it frozen in the back and have it out to thawed to sell. 

I just spoke with Perry's for my trip Tuesday and they have big fresh mullet this time of year, so you don't have to pack it if you don't want to. I wouldn't expect the mullet at the Asian market it to be genuinely fresh just like the shrimp at the Asian market, but I guess it could be. 

When you can't get actual fresh shrimp, frozen NC/SC shrimp is good. After that, any frozen shrimp from the grocery store. I try to avoid shrimp from bait shops. They often freeze it for later when it has sat in the fridge for 5 days. 

Just my .02.

PS I know a handful of guys that will even buy live shrimp and cut them up into whiting sized pieces when they can't get fresh stuff...and they're very successful fishermen. Take it as you will.


----------



## madmax (Jun 13, 2012)

Definitely agree with using food quality shrimp. Besides that, the best thing I've found is to salt it. The only reason being that it stays on the hook. Bottom line is that if the shrimp doesn't stay on the hook it won't catch fish no matter how local or fresh it is.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

I go to Georgetown and buy it off the boat when it comes in. Best you can buy and a whole lot cheaper than the bait shops. If I don't have time to go all the way to GT there's a guy at the entrance to Pawleys iland that sells fresh out of a truck. It cost a little more but it is fresh. I buy 5# at time Postons in GT in Sept. for about $3.50 a pound and salt it.


----------



## Corinna (Mar 28, 2015)

rabbitdog2 said:


> I go to Georgetown and buy it off the boat when it comes in. Best you can buy and a whole lot cheaper than the bait shops. If I don't have time to go all the way to GT there's a guy at the entrance to Pawleys iland that sells fresh out of a truck. It cost a little more but it is fresh. I buy 5# at time Postons in GT in Sept. for about $3.50 a pound and salt it.


Does the guy in Pawleys come out this early in the year?


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Makes a lot of sense to try and get the freshest. Fishes "smell" are much superior to ours. It's hard to buy off the truck when you are 100 miles from salt water and they need to unload 1000lbs of shrimp. I certainly can't ask for a sample??? Or can I??? Ha Ha. Does scenting your bait, shrimp or mullet increase your odds of bites??? Bought some MENHEN scent last year and tried it on some bait. Very messy!!! Did not see a difference. Still trying to learn after all these years. Looks Like I'm Headed to RED LOBSTER for "Their Shrimp Special". Give me the shrimp uncooked in a doggie bag to go packed in ice PLEASE. What would the tip on that be??????????
Kim:fishing:


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

The guy at Pawley's will be there when the shrimping season opens. That's why I salt mine in Sept. or Oct so I will have bait before the season opens.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

piscesman said:


> Makes a lot of sense to try and get the freshest. Fishes "smell" are much superior to ours. It's hard to buy off the truck when you are 100 miles from salt water and they need to unload 1000lbs of shrimp. I certainly can't ask for a sample??? Or can I??? Ha Ha. Does scenting your bait, shrimp or mullet increase your odds of bites??? Bought some MENHEN scent last year and tried it on some bait. Very messy!!! Did not see a difference. Still trying to learn after all these years. Looks Like I'm Headed to RED LOBSTER for "Their Shrimp Special". Give me the shrimp uncooked in a doggie bag to go packed in ice PLEASE. What would the tip on that be??????????
> Kim:fishing:


I wouldn't use any scents. Fresh natural baits all the way.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

That's what I was thinking for this year. Sure attracted the crabs and pinfish last year though. Thanks.................
Kim:fishing:


----------

